# shelf life of pedialyte



## Frog723 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a sick frog that I'm tending to and I'm giving him the pedialyte treatment. So far it is working really well. The frog is a lot more active and trying to catch food again. My question is can you use the pedialyte longer than the 48 hours stated on the side of the bottle? Also, once opened can it be stored in a cool dry place or only in the fridge?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Frog723 said:


> I have a sick frog that I'm tending to and I'm giving him the pedialyte treatment. So far it is working really well. The frog is a lot more active and trying to catch food again. My question is can you use the pedialyte longer than the 48 hours stated on the side of the bottle? Also, once opened can it be stored in a cool dry place or only in the fridge?


I suspect you _can_ use it longer than the 48 hours. But remember, it has a lot of glucose (I assume that is the sugar) in it. Which is an excellent food source for a lot of different microorganisms. Plus all the mineral nutrition and vitamins a pathogen could ever want.

So, if you do want to store it, store it cold. And if it ever looks cloudy or the top hisses when you take it off, throw it out. Best to get the smallest bottles you can and use them up rapidly.


----------

